# New Sol: 2014 Keystone Sprinter 266 Rbs-Wb



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello Outbackers!

Member #76 back on the board after so many years away. Getting back into camping with a new beautiful wife, new stepkids, and a new trailer. It is an SOL (some other line). Since it is a Keystone it is not an SOB. We ordered from the factory with the options and color scheme we wanted. The only option change was to upgrade the AC from 13.5k to 15k BTU.

Expected delivery to Golden's RV in Colorado Springs on May 1. It is a 2014 Keystone Sprinter 266 RBS Wide Body. Floorplan:










Yes, we looked at Outbacks first. I love the arched ceilings given I am 6'5". But when we saw the Sprinter (Keystone's first line), there was no doubt this was the right camper for us. The top five features I like:

1. The outside kitchen
2. 83 gallons of grey (two tanks) and 81 gallons fresh! 
3. 100" wide (4" wider than most other travel trailers)
4. Huge, spacious bathroom and a non-tub shower.
5. Emperor-sized bed (not a king, but 5 more inches of width)

New trailer means new (to us) tow vehicle. Stole a 2002 Yukon XL 2500 6-liter from Mercedes of Loveland for $6,950. Sure, it has 135,000 miles but all it has to do it haul us up and down the mountains in the winter to ski and in the summer to camp. I added a K&N cold air intake to add HP and cool engine looks.

Looking forward to talking to everyone again after many years off (we camped our 2004 Outback 26RS from 2004 through 2008).

Randy


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome back! No love lost as long you got the TT that suites your needs best.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I remember you...









Glad to see a sub 100 member coming back. Looking forward to hearing all about your new trailer and your adventures.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The new 266-rbs wide body was delivered two weeks after it was promised, but a surprise came with the delay. Keystone shipped us a 2015 model instead. Apparently our order was received during the 2014 model year but construction was not started until the 2015's were in production. We paid for a 2014 but received a 2015. We'll take it!

The biggest difference between the model years is the waste water outlet position. In the 2015 models, the dump hose receptacle is positioned higher (farther from the ground) than on the 2014. In addition, the valves are pushed up into the enclosed underbody area.

Not our unit, but here are interior and exterior photos of a 2015 Sprinter 266-RBS: Click

Randy


----------

